# Another "Which School Should I Choose" Thread



## shann2013 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi everyone 

My name is Shannon. I recently realized that I wanted to become a chef. I'm 22 years old, and have spent a lot of the past few years doing nothing while my friends were attending college, because I never really found anything I was passionate about. Once I realized how all along I had always loved cooking, and that I watch Food Network all the time, I felt a little silly, but was glad to finally know what I wanted to do 

Anyway, I want to get my plans for this moving as soon as I can, and right now I'm just trying to get information as to which culinary schools I should apply to. Any information I have found on schools has been on the internet, or on the schools website. This is great, but what I am really interested in is *real* peoples opinions on these schools. I stumbled across this message board, and this seems like a great place to be able to get that.

From the information I have gotten so far, these are the schools I am thinking about attending (in the order I am considering the most)- FCI, CIA, SCI (Scottsdale Culinary Institute), and CSCA (California School of Culinary Arts). Obviously, I am seriously considering the NY schools the most. I would love advice as to which is the better one to attend from anyone who has been a student at either of them, or any of the other schools I listed.

A few more random questions I had  First of all, what are the chances of getting accepted into these schools? I do not know if they are very selective in their application process or not. I have everything required for applying (including the 6 months experience for CIA). I would just like to know what are the chances of getting into these schools. Also, for those of you who attend FCI, about how expensive is it to live in NYC? I'm from Arizona, so I have a feeling NYC is a completely different world. . .And lastly, although this is not very important (but I am curious), what kind of money can I expect to be making as a chef?

Anyway, I really appreciate any information I am able to get on all of this, and appreciate you all reading my large post  I look forward to talking with you all more!

~Shannon


----------



## ironchef718 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Shannon 
I became passionate about this field when i was in college also.My feedbacks about FCI is that is a great school. CIA is also a good school. But i don't want to spend 2 more years in school when i already graduated from college recently. I am leaning towards goin to FCI most cause i would be done in either 6 months if i do it in the day or 9 months if i do it in the evening. I recently went to visit the school and i love every minute of it. I recommend you to come check out this school i bet when u leave u done made up ur mind about the school u want to go to. I don't want to give u too much details cause i want u to be surprise when u get there. At FCI the classes are broken down into levels so everyone starts off on level. During level 1 u have 2-3 chef instructors and when u get to the last two level u will be cooking for the on site restaurant Lcole i don't if that is spell right but yea u cook for that restaurant which recieve high rating in the zagat for restaurants. This school also got a demo auditorium where celebrity chef come in to demo cook and speak. The school have cameras in the demo room so if u miss a demo u would be able to look at it in the library. This school also have paid externship. The admission advisor told me this school can place u anyway and anyplace. I actually agree with his opinion because they have a long list of where recent grad went. The admission is great i got to sit down on a nice leather seats and watch on a 60 inch plasma flat screen Bobby Flay and other celebrity chef talk about how great FCI is.

Any other ques Shannon?


----------

